# Loader for Case 2094



## stwalter (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Case 2094 MFD. I found a Case 90 loader for sale. I have seen these on 2094 that are not MFD. Will this fit on my tractor? The dealer where this loader is located does not think it will clear the front axle. Here are the specs on that loader:

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/eng3095/$FILE/515.pdf

It looks like it should fit from these specs, so I must be overlooking something.


----------

